# Mbps speeds. On verizon what's NORMAL?



## ElectroGeek (Sep 5, 2011)

I am averaging 0.62 Mbps on speed test. What is normal?

Droid2 Global CM4D2G-GB-20120105 ***CM7 RevNumbers Kang***


----------



## ben7337 (Jul 4, 2011)

That really really depends on your area. Most people/major cities seem to claim 3g speeds are like 1mbps down on avg. However verizon advertises avg speeds a .6-1.4mbps, so .62 is the low end, but within what they are advertising. However some places get 2mbps+ 24/7, others get 100-200kbps on 3g basically 24/7. Lately i see 200kbps in the day and 1mbps at night.

Oh and speeds also vary on the server you run your speedtest on. I'd recommend switching the speedtest servers and trying a number of different ones.


----------

